# BFD has NO effect on Frequency response graph



## sicride (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello. I am very new to this whole equalization thing. However I recently purchased a BFD and have used REW to come up with equalization settings which I have input to the BFD. I have just now done a measurement with BFD and a measurement in bypass they are literally identical.


----------



## sicride (Sep 9, 2013)

Boy I feel stupid. Just answered my own question. I thought the IN/OUT light blinking was the only bypass mode. I see now that the IN/OUT light should be green and when it is not lit the Parametric filters only are bypassed.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There's pretty much no mistake you can make that one of us hasn't made already  Glad you sorted it and thanks for explaining what it was, all helps.


----------

